
Interactive model showing effectiveness of airport screenings to catch Covid-19 - edh649
https://cmmid.github.io/visualisations/traveller-screening
======
ck2
I thought with this virus you can be be infected but not show symptoms for
many days?

Hence when HHS sent untrained staff with zero protection to meet all the
infected people and then they returned all over the country afterwards on
commercial flights, they essentially screwed the entire USA in one easy step,
practically malicious idiocrasy.

~~~
tunesmith
People hear this statement and think it means that anyone that is exposed and
catches the virus is able to infect anyone else, just the same as if they were
completely symptomatic. But it doesn't mean it is as likely. People with
symptoms are more contagious, people without symptoms are less contagious. One
simple reason why is that people without symptoms tend to cough and sneeze
less.

~~~
swsieber
IIRC there was a study done showing symptomatic and asymptomatic carriers had
the same virus load. So while you simple reason is correct, there's not much
else if I understand things correctly (please correct if wrong.)

~~~
s1artibartfast
I would be interested to see that study. My understanding is that the WHO,
CDC, & EU all say that asymptomatic shedding theoretically possible but highly
unlikely?

~~~
tguvot
Here you go
[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/laninf/article/PIIS1473-3099\(20\)30147-X/fulltext)

------
kiidev
It keeps on crashing for me

~~~
anu7df
It is a bug :)

------
dkdk8283
I’m thoroughly confused. Why isn’t details of airport screening mechanics
available? IIRC with SARS thermal cameras were used to screen passengers with
a fever. I expect some technical details to be shared without me having to
read a bunch of code (with a high probability of misunderstanding something).

~~~
edh649
This is just a tool used to explore the data. There's a link to the actual
screening paper at the top of the page
([https://www.eurosurveillance.org/content/10.2807/1560-7917.E...](https://www.eurosurveillance.org/content/10.2807/1560-7917.ES.2020.25.5.2000080)),
which cites the sensitivity exit/entry scanners of infrared thermal image
scanners at 86% from
[https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal...](https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0014490)

------
anonsivalley652
The tl;dr: Health security theater catches about half of cases. Wouldn't the
prudent step be to globally announce a two-week quarantine of all arriving
passengers? In other words, not a total shutdown but slowing to prevent spread
rather than foolishly squeeze out some short-term, imaginary economic gains.
It may not be at all popular, but it would be the moral and ethical thing to
do.

~~~
ComputerGuru
It’s easy to sit in an armchair and claim you’ve found the moral and ethical
solution, but there are moral, ethical, and logistical ramifications to
instituting a two-week quarantine on all overseas travelers _including loss of
life_.

Are you also going to quarantine every pilot and flight attendant for two
weeks each time they land, given their close proximity to possibly infected
passengers? What is the point of a quarantine if it’s been shown we can’t
reliably detect all cases (when dealing with such volumes)?

~~~
jtdev
Point of any measures would be to slow the spread of COVID19 and reduce the
likelihood of an overwhelming wave of infections that cripples the health
system, resulting in greater loss of life than otherwise would occur and
unrelated mortality due to said impact on health system.

Even some simple recommendations from leadership (CDC) would be encouraging to
see, but we keep being fed a “nothing to see here, no need to panic”
politicized message.

Meanwhile, events like HIMSS (~50000 attendees from 90+ countries meeting in
Orlando March 9-13 to sell overpriced antiquated health tech software to one
another and hear the likes of HHS Secretary Alex Azar deliver keynotes) are
likely to be a catalyst for pandemic.

~~~
yokaze
> Even some simple recommendations from leadership (CDC) would be encouraging
> to see, but we keep being fed a “nothing to see here, no need to panic”
> politicized message.

Which recommendations are you missing?
([https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/community/get-
your...](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/community/get-your-
household-ready-for-COVID-19.html))

And the advice not to panic comes from medical experts.

~~~
jtdev
The recommendation that “mass gatherings” be postponed or canceled.

WHO defines “mass gatherings” as amplifiers of transmission of COVID19.

The recommendations you linked are basic infection prevention measures, but
the fact is that being within 3 feet of someone infected with COVID19 (even
asymptomatic) is enough to contract the virus.

------
inferiorhuman
Now here's a really great example of a site that doesn't need Google Analytics
and yet manages to include (and disable?) it by default.

